# Cisco VPN Client from University won't install :/

## bl00dseeker

I have to use the VPN client of my university (http://www.rz.uni-augsburg.de/netz/vpn/linux/)

I make it to the point where i have to enter: ./vpn_install

then i can choose the paths, everything fine, but then these errors:

```
Cisco Systems VPN Client Version 4.8.00 (0490) Linux Installer

Copyright (C) 1998-2005 Cisco Systems, Inc. All Rights Reserved.

By installing this product you agree that you have read the

license.txt file (The VPN Client license) and will comply with

its terms. 

Directory where binaries will be installed [/usr/local/bin]

Automatically start the VPN service at boot time [no]

In order to build the VPN kernel module, you must have the

kernel headers for the version of the kernel you are running.

Directory containing linux kernel source code [/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r4/build]

* Binaries will be installed in "/usr/local/bin".

* Modules will be installed in "/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r4/CiscoVPN".

* The VPN service will *NOT* be started automatically at boot time.

* Kernel source from "/lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r4/build" will be used to build the module.

Is the above correct [y]

Making module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.20-gentoo-r4/build SUBDIRS=/home/nobby/vpnclient modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /home/nobby/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.o

/home/nobby/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:12:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/home/nobby/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/home/nobby/vpnclient] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r4'

make: *** [default] Error 2

Failed to make module "cisco_ipsec.ko".
```

I am using Gentoo 2006.1 with Kernel 2.6.20-r4 as you can see. It is a very new Installation so it shouldn't be any problem with packages fighting against the vpn client.

Is there anything i have forgotten to do before?

thx so far

----------

## gentoo_dude

You will need the latest client of vpn in order to work with the latest kernel version.  Lot of changes have been done in the .20 kernel.  I had the same problem.  Try go back to version .19 and see if it compiles - I am on .19.  It should.

----------

## bl00dseeker

so it is just this problem? so i either have to wait for a new vpn client or go down to kernel .19 ? 

i hope i have luck, that there will be a new vpn client version when university starts  :Smile: 

----------

## sargek

I have .19-r5 kernel, the same Cisco vpn version and the exact same error. My kernel headers are installed, kernel source, but the build process still can't find the config.h file. Getting frustrated because I hate to vpn with my windoze laptop!

----------

## lagalopex

This problem might be worked around by

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> File /usr/src/linux/include/linux/config.h:
> 
> #ifndef _LINUX_CONFIG_H
> ...

 

----------

## micmac

Hi,

usually you can substitute the Cisco VPN software with vpnc. There's a gui frontend for it as well: kvpnc.

----------

## sargek

Will give both options a shot - thanks!

----------

## dev-urandom

You may be having a really old version of the vpn client, ask your network team to provide you an updated version of the package. IIRC, the 4.9 series is the current one.

----------

## sargek

 *dev-urandom wrote:*   

> You may be having a really old version of the vpn client, ask your network team to provide you an updated version of the package. IIRC, the 4.9 series is the current one.

 

Will do - they provided 4.8. Thanks!

----------

## dev-urandom

 *sargek wrote:*   

>  *dev-urandom wrote:*   You may be having a really old version of the vpn client, ask your network team to provide you an updated version of the package. IIRC, the 4.9 series is the current one. 
> 
> Will do - they provided 4.8. Thanks!

 

My mistake, this is what I have. I can use 4.8.00.0490 on 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 without any problem.

```
[I] net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des

     Available versions:  *4.6.02.0030 4.6.03.0190-r1 4.7.00.0640 (~)4.8.00.0490

     Installed versions:  4.8.00.0490(01:42:24 02/28/07)(kernel_linux)

     Homepage:            http://cco.cisco.com/en/US/products/sw/secursw/ps2308/index.html

     Description:         Cisco VPN Client (3DES)
```

Did you try installing it via the ebuild? Its a very painless process, just drop the tar ball inside /usr/portage/distfiles and emerge net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des.

----------

## sargek

 *dev-urandom wrote:*   

>  *sargek wrote:*    *dev-urandom wrote:*   You may be having a really old version of the vpn client, ask your network team to provide you an updated version of the package. IIRC, the 4.9 series is the current one. 
> 
> Will do - they provided 4.8. Thanks! 
> 
> My mistake, this is what I have. I can use 4.8.00.0490 on 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 without any problem.
> ...

 

Will try when I get home - thanks.

----------

## bl00dseeker

 *sargek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Will try when I get home - thanks.

 

and?

----------

## sargek

Sorry I never posted back - didn't get a chance to work on this. Will try again in a few weeks when my current class is over. I'll try to remember to post back...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Schlummi

Well, I think I have to go on with that problem.  :Wink: 

The message is not the same. 

This is the first time I get this error. I had to upgrade to 2.6.22 for coretemp (Core2 sensor) and now that ebuild seems not to work anymore.

The same ebuild is installed on my laptop without any problems 2.6.20-gentoo-r6

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490 to /

 * vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * checking vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r1

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work

 * Applying 2.6.19.patch ...                                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient ...

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c: In function 'CniInjectReceive':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:297: warning: implicit declaration of function 'skb_set_timestamp'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:331: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:332: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c: In function 'CniInjectSend':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:454: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:455: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:458: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'h'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:458: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1647:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 988:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

 *

 * Failed to make module 'cisco_ipsec'

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

As I can see, there is no newer version for Linux:

http://ftp-sj.cisco.com/cisco/crypto/3DES/vpn/client/VPN_Client_Support_Matrix.txt

Update:

I have to check this Bug:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=182595

----------

## Mad Merlin

You may also find that net-misc/vpnc works as a substitute.

----------

## lyric340

Hi,

Change all instances of 

   #include <linux/autoconf.h>

to 

   #include <linux/config.h>

Worked fine for me.

----------

## timothy78

I have exactly the same problem ...

when I try to emerge "net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490" I get:

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490 to /

 * vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...            [ ok ]

 * vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz size ;-) ...              [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz ;-) ...          [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r1

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vpnclient-linux-x86_64-4.8.00.0490-k9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work

 * Applying 2.6.19.patch ...                                              [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient ...

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c: In function CniInjectReceive:

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:297: warning: implicit declaration of function skb_set_timestamp

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:331: error: struct sk_buff has no member named nh

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:332: error: struct sk_buff has no member named mac

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c: In function CniInjectSend:

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:454: error: struct sk_buff has no member named mac

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:455: error: struct sk_buff has no member named nh

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:458: error: struct sk_buff has no member named h

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.c:458: error: struct sk_buff has no member named nh

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient/linuxcniapi.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/work/vpnclient] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r1'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490.ebuild, line 46:   Called die

!!! Failed to make module 'cisco_ipsec'

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/cisco-vpnclient-3des-4.8.00.0490/temp/build.log'.

```

Im currently using gentoo-sources-2.6.22-r1 and it seems to be an issue for the kernel 2.6.22 as found here:

http://www.tuxx-home.at

It says:

 *Quote:*   

> 29.05.2007 16:34
> 
> Linux 2.6.22 breaks the Cisco VPN client again - here's the one and only patch
> 
> Today I got an e-mail from someone having problems compiling the Cisco VPN client on Linux 2.6.22-rc3. I heard some rumors about network cleanups etc. in the new version of the Linux kernel but didn't pay attention to it until now.
> ...

 

As I don't know if I can trust this patch I want to know, if there will be a patch for the 2.6.22 kernel (within the ebuild)? Should I post it as a bug? Furthermore, I really want to use the 2.6.22 because of coretemp (Same reason as for Schlummi I think).

Any help appreciated,

Greetz,

Timothy

----------

## timothy78

Using the patch from

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183713

solved the problem for me. Works like a charm now under 2.6.22.

The only question remaining: When will the mentioned patch go into portage?

Nice evening,

Timothy

----------

